# Fat-fingered mistake!



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

During removal of a defective video card I broke the PCI-X card closure tab off of the only slot open for the new card. 

The replacement card fits well and the video os fine but I'm concerned about the card loosening up. My mind say "Well, it must have been required or else it wouldn't have been there!"

Is there something I can use to secure the card in the absense of the tab?
Epoxy? Superglue? Just where the slot ends.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As long as the card is secured to the case with a screw it should fine without tab.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

If I understand correctly you broke the clamping tab off of the slot and not the tab off of the card... Assuming I am, I dont see why you can't take something such as a small peice of foldered up paper and kind of wedge it in the last slot (with the hook shaped tab) with the tab while you are inserting the card. Something that would act as a wedge. Not to tight, but not loose enough to fall out. 

EDIT: yea well just go with the screw thing... :grin:


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks to Wrench97 & Rataru101 for helping my deconstruct a non-disaster. Methinks the obvious eluded me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have done it lots of times, it'l be fine


----------



## Robtrapp (Sep 23, 2005)

And a tip of the hat to you sir, as well.


----------

